# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  am 25.12.2011  hat er seine Ruhe gefunden

## christiane

am  1. weihnachtstag um 23.50 ist mein Mann  bei uns  zu hause eingeschlafen .Er hat es geschafft  und hat nun  nach so langem leiden endlich seine Ruhe gefunden . Man wird es nie verstehen , weil er einfach mit 53j zu jung  war .
Ich wünsche allen betroffenen  alles erdenklich gute

lg christiane

----------


## dillinger

Mein herzlichstes Beileid, Christiane!

gruss, dillinger

----------


## muehli_01

Liebe Christiane,

mein herzliches Beileid in diesen schweren Stunden,man kann es nicht verstehen,man ist wie gelähmt.
Dir und Deiner Familie alle Kraft der Welt.

Gabi

----------


## artisun51

Herzliches Beileid, Christiane

gönne ihm seine Ruhe, auch wenn es für Dich noch so traurig ist.

Ein stiller Gruss

----------


## hans.z

Liebe Christiane,

es ist unsagbar traurig, wenn man das Liebste auf der Welt loslassen muß.
In dieser Situation die richtigen tröstenden Worte zu finden, ist sehr schwer und nicht jedem gegeben.

Deshalb möchte ich Dir diese Interpretation anstatt zukommen lassen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0NoHN1TU5I&feature=fvst

Deinen Schmerz vermag ich nachzufühlen. Mir kam es in den letzten Jahren zu, viele Patienten, darunter auch engste Verwandte und Freunde, bis zum Ende des irdischen Lebens durch Höhen und Tiefen zu begleiten. Und nach einem langen Leidensweg in aussichtsloser Lage empfand ich den Abschied von geliebten Menschen immer eher als Erlösung. Dies ist vielleicht der Trost, der über die Leere der nächsten Tage hinwegzuhelfen vermag.

Meine herzliche Anteilnahme 
versichert Dir

hans.z

----------


## VThorsten

Liebe Christiane,
es ist unfassbar traurig . .  . hab deine Nachricht erst heute gelesen. . . 
. . mir fehlen die Worte . . 

Veit

----------


## Hans-J.

Liebe Christiane,

eine sehr traurige Nachricht dieses von dir zu lesen.
Mein tief empfundenes Mitgefühl für dich und die Hinterbliebenen mögen dich begleiten.

Hans-J.

----------

